# Ethernet or MoCA



## SHergenrader (Jun 30, 2015)

I just purchased a Mini. Which option is better to hooking it up? Ethernet or MoCA? I can do both so any opinions are much appreciated.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

SHergenrader said:


> I just purchased a Mini. Which option is better to hooking it up? Ethernet or MoCA? I can do both so any opinions are much appreciated.


1st choice ethernet, 2nd choice MoCA


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> *1st choice ethernet*, 2nd choice MoCA


What they said.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

When would they not be equivalent choices; that is, under what conditions would Ethernet be BETTER than MoCA?


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have used them both..

no difference in speed or response..

I ended up with MOCA since I did not want to use ports on my router


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

CharlesH said:


> When would they not be equivalent choices; that is, under what conditions would Ethernet be BETTER than MoCA?


If you already have a Gigabit ethernet network set up in your home, then ethernet is probably the way to go. However, if your home isn't wired for ethernet but is wired with coax, then MoCA is the better choice, unless you enjoy pulling ethernet cables through walls. MoCA is also a little bit simpler. As long as your coax wiring/splitters are good, you usually won't have a lot of problems with it. Since MoCA is a point-to-point network, it works without having any kind of router sitting in-between the Roamio and the Minis. Some people also like using MoCA to keep the TiVo video streams separate from their ethernet network. If your ethernet network is only 10/100Mbps, then that is probably a good idea. If you have a Gigabit network, then it shouldn't really matter.


----------



## dkenglish7 (Dec 9, 2006)

Sometimes, depending on your Ethernet network configuration and hardware, some Mini's won't connect successfully to some host Tivo's. I've experienced this myself. It is often attributed to the Ethernet switch. There are multiple threads here about it. 

If you are not affected, great! But it seems to be a non-issue for Moca connections.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah Minis seem to have issues with "green" switches. MoCa doesn't have switches so it's simpler.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

I have empty ethernet ports next to my Minis but decided to use MOCA which was also available. There really is no difference. I just thought it was cleaner keeping my Tivo data flowing over the coax and computer data on the switches.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Since the Mini only has 100 Mbps through the Ethernet port, I like the MoCA connection where I get continuous 270 Mbps. The Mini doesn't need that much to operate correctly, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gespears said:


> Since the Mini only has 100 Mbps through the Ethernet port, I like the MoCA connection where I get continuous 270 Mbps. The Mini doesn't need that much to operate correctly, but it makes me feel better.


I doubt your Mini is achieving 270Mbps network throughput. That sounds like the MoCA "PHY Rate", rather than the effective network speed. (see below)

That said... your basic point stands... as I expect the Mini MoCA connection is capable of exceeding the 100Mbps max of its Ethernet port, given that MoCA 1.1 is supposedly capable of up to 175Mbps effective throughput.

Unfortunately, I have no way of testing the actual network speed. Does anybody know of an iPerf or similar app for the Opera platform that we could campaign TiVo to include on the Mini & Roamios? There is a network test app already available in the TiVo Opera Store, "Screen & Network Test," but it only tests Internet download speed, so it wouldn't be useful in testing the max network rate of the Mini's MoCA/Ethernet connections -- except for those lucky enough to have 200+Mbps Internet connections. (Also, I'm none too confident in the "Screen & Network Test" app, since it's reporting my Internet download as 9Mbps, when I'm seeing 30Mbps, closer to my spec'd rate, from Ookla.)

It'd be GREAT if the Opera Store included an iPerf-like app that allowed us to set one TiVo device as the iPerf host, perhaps the TiVo host DVR bridging the MoCA connection, and then run iPerf in client mode from one or more other TiVo devices to test individual link speeds and also to see what happens as more devices are communicating simultaneously.



> *MAC vs. PHY rate*
> 
> Buyer beware. This is a "what you buy is not what you get" scenario.
> Essentially there are two metrics for measuring performance. One is called the PHY rate (or physical layer) and the other the MAC rate (Media Access Controller). The former is the theoretical outlier for maximum performance that is possible, though not probable. It is rarely achieved even in pristine lab settings.
> ...


edit: Corrected an error in quoted text from MoCA4Installers.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

hytekjosh said:


> I have empty ethernet ports next to my Minis but decided to use MOCA which was also available.





gespears said:


> Since the Mini only has 100 Mbps through the Ethernet port, I like the MoCA connection where I get continuous 270 Mbps. The Mini doesn't need that much to operate correctly, but it makes me feel better.


Hmmm... I think my sister's router just died, through which all her Minis connect to her host DVR (a Roamio Pro), so she's currently able to watch TV only through her Roamio Pro DVR. All the Minis are saying they can't connect to the DVR.

I'm wondering if having the Roamio Pro setup as the MoCA bridge and having all the Minis on the MoCA segment might allow the Minis to perform the basic task of watching recorded content off the host DVR, should she experience a similar death of a networking component, in the future.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> I doubt your Mini is achieving 270Mbps network throughput. That sounds like the MoCA "PHY Rate", rather than the effective network speed. (see below)


You are probably correct. But they function very well this way. I love MoCA!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Hmmm... I think my sister's router just died, through which all her Minis connect to her host DVR (a Roamio Pro), so she's currently able to watch TV only through her Roamio Pro DVR. All the Minis are saying they can't connect to the DVR.
> 
> I'm wondering if having the Roamio Pro setup as the MoCA bridge and having all the Minis on the MoCA segment might allow the Minis to perform the basic task of watching recorded content off the host DVR, should she experience a similar death of a networking component, in the future.


It should. For MoCA to work, all you need is coax cabling between the Pro and the Minis. As I said above, MoCA is a point-to-point network, in which any 2 nodes can directly communicate with each other without any sort of router in-between them. That simplicity is one of MoCA's main advantages over ethernet.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah Minis seem to have issues with "green" switches. MoCa doesn't have switches so it's simpler.


what issue with the greens? i have three green switches and the three minis never experience any issues.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

Distance may matter as well. I have 1 location in my house where MoCA wouldn't work due to the distance from the Roamio. Had to use Ethernet there (which works perfectly 100% of the time)


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

According TiVo support, Ethernet is the preferred source over MoCa. FYI.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Chris.scm said:


> According TiVo support, Ethernet is the preferred source over MoCa. FYI.


Although those jackaninnies will also tell you that *they don't support Ethernet switches!*


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Given the choice I would prefer Ethernet over MoCA, not because MoCA won't do the job, it will and it works perfectly fine for this purpose. 

My reason for choosing Ethernet is I am more familiar with it and I have the tools and expertise to troubleshoot it.

But in your situation I would use which either method is readily available where your device will be.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

TiVo always recommends using MoCA because they have no idea how robust any of our home networks are, so TiVo just wants us to side step that issue and use seperate MoCA, especiually of the home net is 100Mps Ethernet. Also, some older routhers may not automatically give priority to video and people may not know how to tweak their routers QOS, and they may be the root of some of their problems. So, for them, MoCA is proabaly a better route, and this is why TiVo recommends it even if one is not having a problem with the network. It's just MoCA, MoCA, MoCA (just like "Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!") we hear from TiVo.

In my case all Gigabit Ethernet home network and all TiVo's and Mini's use Ethernet with absolutely no problems along with all my other traffic. For me MoCA for my extensive TiVo networking is an unecessary evil.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Series3Sub said:


> ... especially if the home net is 100Mps Ethernet.


What's wrong with 100Mb/s ethernet? works perfectly fine, never had a lick of problems streaming. I've been way too lazy (and cheap) to upgrade to 1Gb/s ethernet switch.

Mini uses just under 20Mb/s to stream live TV well below the line rate of a 100Mb/s switch.

-TL


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris.scm said:


> According TiVo support, Ethernet is the preferred source over MoCa. FYI.


Umm, no. TiVo usually recommends MoCA over ethernet for the sake of simplicity.



Time_Lord said:


> What's wrong with 100Mb/s ethernet? works perfectly fine, never had a lick of problems streaming. I've been way too lazy (and cheap) to upgrade to 1Gb/s ethernet switch.
> 
> Mini uses just under 20Mb/s to stream live TV well below the line rate of a 100Mb/s switch.


If you have 5 Minis going simultaneously, you could start to run into problems on 100Mb/s ethernet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Aero 1 said:


> what issue with the greens? i have three green switches and the three minis never experience any issues.


They may have fixed that somewhere along the lines. But there was an issue where the Mini would disconnect randomly when connected to a green switch. I'm using MoCa or powerline for all of mine now, so I can't confirm if this was fixed or not.


----------



## dchomak (May 3, 2015)

Not that it would matter in a typical installation, but Cat 5 or 6 is "only" good for 100m whereas MoCA is good up to 2500m

I have 2 separate TiVo installations, one uses ethernet, the other MoCA. They both work flawlessly.
And by the way, the ethernet network includes 3 separate switches.

If your house is already wired for cable, that is definitely the way to go. That is if you are using Roamio Plus and mini's


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MoCa has a rated maximum distance of 300' not 2500m. So technically it's less then Ethernet (~60m) Although in practice it will typically work over greater distances.


----------



## dchomak (May 3, 2015)

Here is where I got my figures. 
http://superuser.com/questions/822031/maximum-length-of-ethernet-over-cat5
Had I read more carefully I would have noticed your kind of numbers. Seemed plausible to me at the time as cable beats DSL for speed. Checking further the numbers you mention are correct.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The reason MoCas distance is limited is because it typically operates on frequencies much higher then standard cable. (>1000Mhz) At those frequencies it's mich more prone to interference and leakage. But with good RG6 cables, high quality splitters and good connections it will typically work over greater distances. 

The one exception to the above is DirecTV's version of MoCa. It uses lower frequencies, like below 800Mhz IIRC, because the DirecTV equipment uses the higher frequencies due to legacy equipment trying not to interfere with OTA. On those lower frequencies the signal can travel much further. Although it's still relatively low power compared to a source cable signal, so it's not going to work over the same distances as a cable modem.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

I chose ethernet because I have read that it is the preferred method over MoCA. My home network setup is only 10/100 though at the moment and I have not had 1 issue with the connection between the Romaio OTA and the mini. Eventually I will do a gigabit but for right now I don't see the need.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Mini only has a 10/100 port anyway. So unless you have a bunch of Minis you don't really need to bother with gigabit. 

The average stream between the TiVo and Mini is ~15Mbps, or less, so there is plenty of bandwidth on a 10/100 network to support even a few Minis without upgrading.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> The Mini only has a 10/100 port anyway. So unless you have a bunch of Minis you don't really need to bother with gigabit.
> 
> The average stream between the TiVo and Mini is ~15Mbps, or less, so there is plenty of bandwidth on a 10/100 network to support even a few Minis without upgrading.


... and the poster's Roamio OTA would still be a limiting factor, given it also only has a 10/100 Ethernet port.



Scooter Scott said:


> I chose ethernet because I have read that it is the preferred method over MoCA. My home network setup is only 10/100 though at the moment and I have not had 1 issue with the connection *between the Romaio OTA and the mini*. Eventually I will do a gigabit but for right now I don't see the need.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep, missed that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> *Since MoCA is a point-to-point network, it works without having any kind of router sitting in-between the Roamio and the Minis.*





krkaufman said:


> ... my sister's router just died, through which all her Minis connect to her host DVR (a Roamio Pro), so she's currently able to watch TV only through her Roamio Pro DVR. All the Minis are saying they can't connect to the DVR.


So my temporary solution to router outages disrupting all TiVo Mini operation in the house was to put a 5-port Gigabit switch next to the router and use that separate device for the all the connections previously running into the router (one of which was the MoCA-bridging Roamio Pro) -- with a cable connecting the switch back to one of the router's LAN ports. So the router now just has the one LAN port and its WAN port in use, and the switch-connected devices only lose Internet connectivity when the router is offline, rather than all connectivity.


----------



## Girlzoom (Jul 30, 2015)

I apologize for my lack of technical skill. I currently have two older Tivos I would like to replace with a Roamio Plus along with a Mini. My cable company has Switched Digital and I currently have adaptors.

I called Tivo sales and was told that since the Tivo Plus has built in wifi all I would need to do was take the multistream card from my current premiere and place it in the new Roamio and plug the mini in the room where I want it and I would be good to go.

Is this correct or will I have to set up a MoCa or wired ethernet network with splitters for this setup to work?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Girlzoom said:


> I apologize for my lack of technical skill. I currently have two older Tivos I would like to replace with a Roamio Plus along with a Mini. My cable company has Switched Digital and I currently have adaptors.
> 
> I called Tivo sales and was told that since the Tivo Plus has built in wifi all I would need to do was take the multistream card from my current premiere and place it in the new Roamio and plug the mini in the room where I want it and I would be good to go.
> 
> Is this correct or will I have to set up a MoCa or wired ethernet network with splitters for this setup to work?


Your questioning TiVo sales' response was well-founded. TiVo Mini streaming requires a wired connection between the Mini and its host DVR, officially, either Ethernet or MoCA. However, some have reported using good quality wireless routers/access points and wireless bridges to make it work wirelessly, as an unsupported solution.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Girlzoom said:


> I apologize for my lack of technical skill. I currently have two older Tivos I would like to replace with a Roamio Plus along with a Mini. My cable company has Switched Digital and I currently have adaptors.
> 
> I called Tivo sales and was told that since the Tivo Plus has built in wifi all I would need to do was take the multistream card from my current premiere and place it in the new Roamio and plug the mini in the room where I want it and I would be good to go.
> 
> Is this correct or will I have to set up a MoCa or wired ethernet network with splitters for this setup to work?


Yeah that's wrong. You'll need to set up a wired network, either MoCA or ethernet, to use the Mini.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Girlzoom said:


> I called Tivo sales and was told that since the Tivo Plus has built in wifi all I would need to do was take the multistream card from my current premiere and place it in the new Roamio and plug the mini in the room where I want it and I would be good to go.
> 
> Is this correct or will I have to set up a MoCa or wired ethernet network with splitters for this setup to work?


You need MoCA or wired unless you want to spend the money for a good router, wireless adapters and have a good environment. The internal wireless from a Roamio does not support a Mini.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Can one use both somehow?

My current setup is a roamio pro with two minis connected using MoCa.. it works great.. problem is, where I want to add a THIRD mini there is no coaxial cable drop.

I'm trying to figure out a way to get signal to that mini.

I could connect powerline to the router (that is connected to the Tivo Roamio Pro) and then essentially get ethernet to where I want to put the mini (I've done this before for internet and the signal is strong) but I'm not sure if I can have two minis on MoCa and one mini using 'Ethernet'?

Any other options?

would a MoCa adaptor at the third mini somehow be able to connect to the ethernet over powerline connected to the router?


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

I think you can connect multiple devices using both moca and ethernet. You don't have to go exclusively one or the other for your network.

Not sure that the powerline will be sufficient throughput, but you would not need a moca adapter with the powerline since the powerline has ethernet already. There are posts about using wireless bridges to connect a mini.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tivoboy said:


> Can one use both somehow?


If it works, you can use it. (Just don't expect support from TiVo for anything other than wired Ethernet or MoCA.)



> My current setup is a roamio pro with two minis connected using MoCa.. it works great.. problem is, where I want to add a THIRD mini there is no coaxial cable drop. ... I'm trying to figure out a way to get signal to that mini. ... I could connect powerline to the router (that is connected to the Tivo Roamio Pro) and then essentially get ethernet to where I want to put the mini (I've done this before for internet and the signal is strong) but I'm not sure if I can have two minis on MoCa and one mini using 'Ethernet'?


You can definitely have some Minis connected via MoCA, and others via Ethernet. (And you can also mix in Powerline or Wi-Fi, though unsupported, so long as the technology used provides consistent, effective speeds approaching that of Fast Ethernet.)

edit: p.s. Regarding Powerline and Wi-Fi, your Powerline or Wi-Fi access point doesn't HAVE to be at (i.e. directly connected to) your router. You might be able to get better throughput by using your existing Ethernet or MoCA wiring to place your bridging Powerline adapter or Wi-Fi access point elsewhere in the house. You can use programs such as LAN Speed Test, iPerf, jPerf, etc to test relative speeds to optimize your component placement.


----------



## Girlzoom (Jul 30, 2015)

I just called support again and they reiterated that since the Roamio Plus has built in MoCa I would not need any hard wired connections. They said all I need to do is plug in the coax on both units! I also have switched digital and so have an additional box at the two locations.

Are they wrong or am I crazy?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Girlzoom said:


> I just called support again and they reiterated that since the Roamio Plus has built in MoCa I would not need any hard wired connections. They said all I need to do is plug in the coax on both units! I also have switched digital and so have an additional box at the two locations.
> 
> Are they wrong or am I crazy?


Here's the problem. Yes, the Roamio Plus and Mini have MoCA built in and so they should be able to communicate with each other over MoCA automatically. So you should be able to watch live TV and recorded shows on the Mini just by plugging them both into the coax outlets in your house. *BUT* the Roamio and Minis also need an internet connection, and I'm pretty sure that the Roamio Plus is unable to use its WiFi and MoCA connections at the same time or bridge them to provide internet connection to the Mini. That's why you need to either be able to plug an ethernet cable from your router to the Roamio Plus (it is able to bridge the ethernet and MoCA connection) or you'll need a MoCA adapter at your router to provide internet access to your Roamio Plus and Mini. TiVo sells the MoCA adapters for $50. An exception to needing the MoCA adapter at the router is if your internet router already has MoCA built in, but most don't. Alternatively, you could get a WiFi bridge to plug into the Roamio's ethernet port to provide it with an internet connection.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Girlzoom said:


> I just called support again and they reiterated that *since the Roamio Plus has built in MoCa* I would not need any hard wired connections. They said all I need to do is plug in the coax on both units! I also have switched digital and so have an additional box at the two locations.
> 
> Are they wrong or am I crazy?


Not crazy, but seemingly confused.

Here's what you'd said earlier, directly quoting...


Girlzoom said:


> I called Tivo sales and was told that *since the Tivo Plus has built in wifi* ...


... so previous responses were based on TiVo Support supposedly telling you that you could do Roamio/Mini streaming via Wi-Fi -- which they cannot do using the Roamio's built-in Wi-Fi and which TiVo most definitely does NOT support, regardless.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Girlzoom said:


> I just called support again and they reiterated that since the *Roamio Plus has built in MoCa I would not need any hard wired connections*. They said all I need to do is plug in the coax on both units! I also have switched digital and so have an additional box at the two locations.
> 
> Are they wrong or am I crazy?


Here, again, TiVo Support is possibly confusing you... because MoCA *IS* a hard-wired connection. (TiVo explicitly requires a hard-wired networking connection for Mini streaming, either Ethernet or MoCA.)

MoCA provides a hard-wired network connection using your home's coaxial cabling, with a MoCA bridge device (in your case, *possibly* your Roamio Plus) linking the coaxial MoCA networking segment with your Ethernet home network connected to your router.

So, it sounds like you have coaxial cabling available at both locations, so MoCA networking is most definitely doable for you -- though it may not be as simple as TiVo Support suggests. If you're looking to go MoCA, rather than Ethernet, I suggest reviewing the first post in the *Setting up a MoCA Network for Tivo* thread, and then posting to that thread for help in getting your MoCA-specific questions answered.

Key issues to be addressed:

*Creating your MoCA network:* Where do you want your Roamio Plus? Do you have coax *and* Ethernet connectivity at this location? (You'd need both to be able to use your Roamio Plus, as suggested by TiVo Support, to create your MoCA network; otherwise, you'll need to buy and install a MoCA adapter to create your MoCA network -- installing it at a location where you *do* have access to both your coax cable plant *and* your router's Ethernet ports.)

*Securing your MoCA network:* You'll want to make sure that you or your cable provider have installed a MoCA Point-of-Entry (PoE) filter to keep your MoCA signals from escaping outside your home.

*Tuning Adapters:* I believe that first post in the MoCA thread addresses the preferred method of getting them to play nice w/ MoCA, involving both add'l splitters and MoCA filters.

*MoCA Compatibility:* Hopefully, MoCA setup will be a breeze, but incompatible splitters and amplifiers, or bad cabling or connectors, can cause hiccups or impede MoCA connectivity. Your splitters should be OK so long as they're all rated 5-1000MHz, but you can get help in the main MoCA thread if you're having issues.

edit: p.s. If you're looking for help in figuring out how to make MoCA work, you'll want to provide specifics on your equipment, including your Internet provider, modem and router brands and models, where you have Ethernet access, and as much detail as possible regarding your coaxial cabling (how it comes into the house, where are the splitters and what are their brand/model and bandwidth ratings, are there any amplifiers boosting the signal, etc).


----------



## vinsuz (Aug 13, 2007)

I am looking to replace my 8-year old bedroom HD with a Mini. I have a Roamio Plus in the family room that creates the MoCa network and a MoCa adapter in the bedroom. I also have a BluRay player in the bedroom that needs a network connection, so I have a Gigabit switch connected to the MoCa adapter.

My question is will the Mini replace my MoCa adapter and still allow me to use my switch? In other words if I connect the MoCa coax to the Mini can I then connect the Ethernet port to the "Network In" port on my switch?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

vinsuz said:


> I am looking to replace my 8-year old bedroom HD with a Mini. I have a Roamio Plus in the family room that creates the MoCa network and a MoCa adapter in the bedroom. I also have a BluRay player in the bedroom that needs a network connection, so I have a Gigabit switch connected to the MoCa adapter.
> 
> My question is will the Mini replace my MoCa adapter and still allow me to use my switch? In other words if I connect the MoCa coax to the Mini can I then connect the Ethernet port to the "Network In" port on my switch?


No, the MoCA on the mini is a one way (end) device so you can't use it's ethernet to feed a switch. I would just leave your current setup and then run an ethernet cable from the switch to the mini.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

fcfc2 said:


> No, the MoCA on the mini is a one way (end) device so you can't use it's ethernet to feed a switch. I would just leave your current setup and then run an ethernet cable from the switch to the mini.


Alternatively, he could use a 2-way cable splitter if he wants to use the Mini's built-in MoCA. It might be more reliable using the Mini's built-in MoCA than going through a MoCA adapter and a switch.


----------



## vinsuz (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks all,
I've decided to go with the MoCa connection to the Mini and eliminate the switch altogether. I realized one of the main reasons I even had the BluRay player was for the streaming apps that my HD didn't have. Of course I get all I need through the Mini. Plus, I now have a spare MoCa adapter to use somewhere else in the house!


----------



## BryanSD (Aug 16, 2015)

SHergenrader said:


> I just purchased a Mini. Which option is better to hooking it up? Ethernet or MoCA? I can do both so any opinions are much appreciated.


I think people over complicate the answer to this question. If all things are even and you have both ethernet and coax available to you, I'd let your TiVo DVR be the deciding factor.

Does your TiVo DVR have built-in MoCA? So for instance with the Roamio line, if you have OTA or Basic with no built-in MoCA...go with Ethernet. If you have a Roamio Plus or Pro with built-in MoCA...than MoCA would be the better option. Adding more hardware to your connectivity than you need is almost always the wrong path to take.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah Minis seem to have issues with "green" switches. MoCa doesn't have switches so it's simpler.


I have "green" switches. Never any problems.


----------

